
Ask HN: Is There an Alternative to Facebook? - ystad
With Facebook having an iron-grip over personal social networking. I wonder if folks out there have considered using other alternatives?
======
nikonyrh
If you want to share your every-day events and pictures why not just host a
blog? Then see how many people are actually so interested that they'll visit
the site :D

RSS feeds would help aggregating updates from several people.

------
martinrlzd
I quit Facebook a few years ago and never looked back.

Before leaving Facebook, FOMO was a thing for me. But after I had left for a
few month, I realized that life on Facebook had hardly anything to do with
offline life.

The alternative for me is to ask people for their phone number, and keep
contact via WhatsApp or Telegram with them, if I feel it was worth staying in
touch. Definitely harder than just "be friends" on Facebook, but way more
real.

------
w00tf00t
minds, mastodon, diaspora. that is about it. as for twitter, there is gab and
parler. i think minds has the best potential but they lack development. they
haven't changed over the years. beside new UI that was put to action few
months ago and made it look like twitter for some reason, it's the same site,
functionality-wise, it has always been. i left because of low interaction and
the groups are a joke. gab is very "twitterey", some people think parler is no
the sh... but i doubt it. anyway, i am no longer on any of them. it always
boils down to interaction. or the lack of. that is where you need solid
backend for recommendations and things like that.

------
muzani
A few are coming out. The company I'm in focuses more on communities
(neighborhoods, gaming groups), with increasing focus on privacy and
monetization via selling neighborhood related features.

WT.Social focuses more on the media part of social media.

I used to really dislike LinkedIn, but with a lot of social marketing/personal
branding moving to Facebook, it might be time to give it a shot.

There's another one I can't recall the name of, but it focused on close and
personal friends, rather than the 200 friends we tend to have on Facebook.

------
jokz
[https://privacytoolslist.com/#decentralized-and-social-
netwo...](https://privacytoolslist.com/#decentralized-and-social-networks)

facebook alternative with a bias towards privacy

------
photawe
Yes, it's called "No Facebook"

------
Aperocky
I don't use facebook, while I still have a facebook account, I haven't made
updates in years.

With that said, I don't really have social networking at all, but there's not
much to be missed.

------
cpach
Slack; email; IRC.

I use all of these. Plus Facebook.

~~~
ystad
I am trying to organize my friends within a private slack. It has been With
mixed success. I end up being in multiple slack orgs.

~~~
cpach
Yeah that’s probably very hard to avoid in the Slack world

------
ilonacodes
Discord has the potential to be the alternative to Facebook that many
developers and people in tech and product have been wanting for a long time!

~~~
rolph
the potential would be greatly increased with self hosting rather than FB of a
different flavor. discord needs a login to off premises services

------
gregjor
Somehow people made friends, kept in contact with their families, and got news
before Facebook. No one needs Facebook or online “social networking.” This
question is the same as asking how people survive without eating at McDonalds.

~~~
wreath
I don't understand the down vote for this. If you're geographically away from
your family and friends and need to stay in touch, there are other media for
that and you don't need a whole solution like Facebook.

